# What time do you feed your dog/dogs??



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I feed them between 7:30 and 8:30 AM (whenever they get up) and again at between 4:30 and 5:30 PM. Sounds like you are doing well - feeding when she's hungry.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Around 8:00 AM, 1:00 PM, and 6:30 PM. (Give or take an hour each way.)
In a few weeks, I'll stop the 1:00 PM one.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Twice a day. Never on a schedule after they're grown from pup-hood. I don't want my dogs hunting me down at a certain time and demanding a meal. Breakfast is between 8am - 11am and dinner is between 5pm - 11pm. They never know when it's coming, but they trust it will happen.


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Between 6:30am and 8:00am. Then again between 5pm-7pm.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

5 a.m. and around 4 p.m.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

My pup is just 11 weeks, so we still feed 3 times a day. I feed him when I first get up, then in the mid to late afternoon, and then in later part of the evening since we are up late.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

6 AM and any time between 5 and 6 PM. If he is being very bratty, he gets fed closer to 5 PM. If he is resting or playing nicely, we hold off until about 6 PM. Benny wakes up starving, or maybe he is just used to eating as soon as he gets up.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

whenever I get up-usually around 8:30 am. then again around 7:30 pm.


----------



## boomers mom (Sep 17, 2008)

we usually feed boomer twice a day...once in the morning anywhere between 7:30 and 9:30, and then again anytime between 7:30pm and 9:00 pm....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Between 7-9am and then again sometime between 5-7pm


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Skylie is 12 weeks old, I feed her around 6:30am, 1pm, & 6:30pm. I hate to feed her so early, but I leave everyday at 7am


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

My dogs are both adult now, so different from puppy feed times. Bearing in mind that I feel strongly that they should never be exercised on a full stomach, my two are fed about 30 mins after their morning walk (anytime between 9 and 11) and the same again after their evening walk (between 6 and 8). 

I agree that it doesn't need to be regimented, just that they know it's coming, but have never had a problem doing it this way. I would never take them for exercise after feeding, so always feed afterwards, and if we are going for a long walk which includes travel (at weekends) they might get a smaller meal than usual at least 1 hour before leaving in the car.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Mandy eats twice a day - between 0630 and 0730 in the morning and again between 6:30 and 8:00 P.M. This is when she gets her meds too.
.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Usually 6 and 6 give or take an hour. The weekends they usually eat breakfast a little later.


----------



## janni518 (Oct 13, 2008)

Once in the morning and once in th evening. Used to do it as soon as I got up but now I wait until he acts hungry. Nighttime we try to ge him fed 5-6 pm so that he's gone out several times by bedtime.

Funny he still gets my hubby up at night sometimes but this week he (hubby) is away and Midas hasn't asked to go out. (I guess it's because I'm meaner and more likely to tell him to go lay down.)


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

8-9 AM, 6 PM. Obi (12+) never was super hungry in AM - he's the type you could leave food out for all day & he just eat when he was hungy.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

First time after second bigger walk, around 11 am and then after their last walk 7 - 8 pm.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I get up at 5:00 AM during the week to get ready for work. The dogs get let outside at 5:00 AM and then get fed after I shower. They still wake us up on weekends between 5:00 and 6:00 AM for breakfast. Evening feeding is anywhere between 5:00 and 6:30. They have been getting into a very obnoxious habit of barking and being a nuisance if we hover at the dinner table chatting after we eat and haven't fed them. I don't want to reward bad behaviour so I try to make them lay down and "work" for their meal instead of responding to the obnoxious behavior. Gotta work on this one some more...


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Between 5 and 6 AM and PM. After Rusty was 1 he would wait untill 8 to eat breakfast.. Penny will wait now and then now.. When it is " egg day " they scarf it down at 5:30 when it is put down.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Hmmmmmm....am I the only one that feeds their Golden only once per day?

Lucky eats around 6pm.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

Bruno eat twice/ day at 08.00am and 17.00pm


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Caleb gets his breakfast between 7 and 10 in the morning and dinner is around 6:30, give or take an hour.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Breakfast is between 6 & 7:30 am. Dinner is between 5:30 and 7:30 pm. Sometimes breakfast is skipped, as we do not feed breakfast on show days, so I want the dogs to be used to that change occurring periodically. And the variance in dinner time also helps them be flexible, as on show days dinner can come later than usual.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Just like FQ sometime in the morning and evening and like PG sometimes no breakfast. Ecspecially for dogs traveling to and from shows the last thing you want is a finicky dog that gets upsets from a late/early or removed meal.


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

I sometimes wonder if i should do once a day since she is not so interested in the a.m. meal!!! But then i would feel like i am starving the poor girl..


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Charlie eats breakfast at around 5, lunch around 12 or 1, and dinner around 7. I still feed him 3X a day and he has never once not fiinished a meal.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I try to feed two smaller meals a day, but Ike leaves his food until the evening hours and then eats it all at once. Sam ate two meals a day. I was told it's safer to feed the smaller meals to help avoid bloat and twisting of the stomach.


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

Yes that's why I feed her twice also.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Twice a day but I'm not very regimented on the times. Breakfast between 6:30 and 8:00am and dinner anywhere from 6:00 to 8:00pm.


----------

